# فلاش اجراءات الامان الخاصة بانابيب الغاز المضغوط



## مازن السيد (8 يناير 2009)

هذا عرض فلاشى يشرح اجراءات الامان فى استخدام انابيب الغاز المضغوط من اكسجين وغيره 
ممتاز للغاية 
الرابط هنا
Compressed Gas Safety​


----------



## مراد الدرديرى (8 يناير 2009)

يارب يحفظك اخى بهذا الفلاش الرائع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 يناير 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم
ورابط التحميل هو
http://www.uttyler.edu/research/training/compressed_gases/compressed_gas.swf


----------



## turkei (11 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووور والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عمروصلاح (31 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------

